# Off Day



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

I made this playing on my offday before memorial day. Capt. mike joined me, I caught several on flies and he chose a spinner. 








PS, I paid for the music from AudioNetwork.com


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Thanks Clif*

That's really good stuff CC. Thanks for taking the time to share that. 

The older I get the more I'm intrigued by sight fishing vs. just blind casting. At times is looked ya'll were fishing in an aquarium with the visibility and all the fish.

BTW, your old friend Jud Parker from Memphis and his wife Lori are coming down to stay with us for a few days week after next.






CaptainClif.com said:


> I made this playing on my offday before memorial day. Capt. mike joined me, I caught several on flies and he chose a spinner.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=915dGh4i7jI
> 
> ...


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! That look like FUN .


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:awesome:thumbsup: the water looks great and it looks like you all had a blast:yes::001_huh::yes:


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

I gotta break out my fly rod and try that as soon as I have my rotator cuff fixed!
Perdido


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

is there any chance you might give us a general location as to where you were having all that fun? :no: :yes:


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain Clif,
We really enjoyed ourselves today and were amazed at the number of Tarpon you put us on! We look forward to our next trip and thanks for a great time.
Perdido


----------

